# 10. SPS-Forum Regional-Stammtisch NRW



## Lipperlandstern (2 August 2017)

Ich komme grade aus dem Runkelkrug und ich finde es wird Zeit den 10. NRW-Stammtisch zu planen. Fangen wir an mit der Terminauswahl. 

Dazu habe ich in der Umfrage ein paar Termine im Bereich Mitte September bis Mitte Oktober vorgeschlagen.



> vom 9. Stammtisch (marlob) geklaut
> 
> Für Leute die noch nie da waren. Es ist jeder herzlichst eingeladen. Wir sitzen in einer gemütlichen Runde zusammen. Es wird gegessen, etwas getrunken und gefachsimpelt :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## Münchnerjunge (2 August 2017)

Vielleicht eine dumme Frage aber bedeutet Regional denn, dass primär auch die regionalen Programmierer erwünscht und geladen sind?


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 August 2017)

Nein ... aber aus dieser Idee heraus war er mal entstanden. Mittlerweile sind aber schon einige Leute dabei, die zum Teil ein ganz gehörigen Anfahrtsweg dafür in Kauf nehmen. Wenn du also gerade in der Gegend bist (das gilt aber auch für jeden Anderen) dann bist du selbstverständlich gerne auch eingeladen zu kommen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Münchnerjunge (2 August 2017)

Okay, danke für die Info! 

Im Zweifelsfall tuckert der Firmenwagen auch mal quer durch Deutschland für nen Stammtisch.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 August 2017)

... dann trag dich doch einfach mal ein in die Liste oben ...


----------



## PN/DP (2 August 2017)

"Regional": Ich bin seit 2010 jedes Jahr dabei. Mein Anfahrtsweg: 560 km

(Das "Regional" soll vielleicht helfen, das Stammtisch-Treffen von dem jedes Jahr ca. Mai beim Forumsbetreiber in Ostrach stattfindenden "zentralen" Forumstreffen zu unterscheiden?)

Harald


----------



## vollmi (3 August 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> (Das "Regional" soll vielleicht helfen, das Stammtisch-Treffen von dem jedes Jahr ca. Mai beim Forumsbetreiber in Ostrach stattfindenden "zentralen" Forumstreffen zu unterscheiden?)



Waren denn die letzten zwei Jahre Forumstreffen? Das hab ich irgendwie verpasst.

mfG René


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (4 August 2017)

vollmi schrieb:


> Waren denn die letzten zwei Jahre Forumstreffen? Das hab ich irgendwie verpasst.
> 
> mfG René


Dieses Jahr definitiv nicht. Letztes Jahr meine ich auch nicht...


----------



## Tommi (4 August 2017)

Hier die Location...

https://www.runkelkrug-bielefeld.de/


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (4 August 2017)

So wie ich dass verstanden habe, dürfen auch Leute von südlich der Donau kommen 

Am 22. bin ich auf dem Rückweg die A7 runter, da könnte es sich evtl. ausgehen noch einen kleinen Umweg zu fahren


----------



## Tommi (4 August 2017)

Ursprünglich war es ja mal so, daß nur Leute kommen durften, die nachweisen konnten, daß sie
in direkter Linie von den Germanen abstammen, die im Jahre 9 nach Christus hier in der Gegend die
Römer geschlagen haben.
Aber das wurde dann im Rahmen der Völkerverständigung extrem aufgelockert.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (4 August 2017)

Uih, das ist aber noch so gerade NRW... Aber für den Aachener ist alles rechts des Rheins eh "weit"...

Ich habe mich auch mal an zwei möglichen Terminen eingetragen =)


----------



## PN/DP (4 August 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ursprünglich war es ja mal so, daß nur Leute kommen durften, die nachweisen konnten, daß sie
> in direkter Linie von den Germanen abstammen, die im Jahre 9 nach Christus hier in der Gegend die
> Römer geschlagen haben.
> Aber das wurde dann im Rahmen der Völkerverständigung extrem aufgelockert.


Außerdem wart Ihr 2010 so neugierig wer waldy ist ... 

Harald


----------



## Tommi (4 August 2017)

Hallo Harald,

da war ich noch nicht am Start, aber ich erinnere mich, daß
er alles auf dem Kopf gelesen hat...


----------



## Heinileini (5 August 2017)

@ADS_0x1


ADS_0x1 schrieb:


> Uih, das ist aber noch so gerade NRW... Aber für den Aachener ist alles rechts des Rheins eh "weit"...


... und niemand weiss so genau, welche RheinBrücken bis dahin noch alle gesperrt werden ... die Seilbahn ist ja offensichtlich jetzt schon überlastet ...


----------



## Heinileini (5 August 2017)

@Tommi


Tommi schrieb:


> Ursprünglich war es ja mal so, daß nur Leute kommen durften, die nachweisen konnten, daß sie
> in direkter Linie von den Germanen abstammen, die im Jahre 9 nach Christus hier in der Gegend die
> Römer geschlagen haben.
> Aber das wurde dann im Rahmen der Völkerverständigung extrem aufgelockert.


Die Völkerverständigung war nur der Vorwand für die Lockerung - es war niemand erschienen ;o(


----------



## Heinileini (5 August 2017)

@Münchnerjunge


Münchnerjunge schrieb:


> Vielleicht eine dumme Frage aber bedeutet Regional denn, dass primär auch die regionalen Programmierer erwünscht und geladen sind?


Nicht fragen - kommen & Fakten schaffen - dann kannst Du immer noch fragen!


----------



## Münchnerjunge (7 August 2017)

Heinileini schrieb:


> @Münchnerjunge
> 
> Nicht fragen - kommen & Fakten schaffen - dann kannst Du immer noch fragen!



Versuchst du deine Beitragszahl künstlich zu pushen oder warum schreibst du dreimal hintereinander...

Naja, bevor ich quer durch Deutschland gurke will ich ja schon mal wissen, ob da jmd. vor der Tür steht und meint "Kommst hier net rein..."


----------



## Heinileini (7 August 2017)

Münchnerjunge schrieb:


> Versuchst du deine Beitragszahl künstlich zu pushen oder warum schreibst du dreimal hintereinander...


... schliesslich müssen wir doch sparen - koste es, was es wolle! 
Sorry, bin noch Anfänger - übe gerade das Zitieren mit dem SPS-Forums-Editor - Übung macht den Meister und von denen ist noch keiner vom Himmel gefallen - höchstens von der Leiter.
Du scheinst schon schlimmes über die Ostwestfalen gehört zu haben - keine Angst, sie sind noch sturer, als Du Dir vorstellen kannst. Diejenigen, die vor der Tür stehen, sind aber die freundlichen Raucher.
PS: gibt's denn PaybackPunkte für gep[f]us[c]hte Beitragszahlen? Dafür muss ich doch sicher auch noch die DanksagungsQuote etwas schönen?


----------



## Tommi (7 August 2017)

> "Kommst hier net rein..."



das gab's doch nur in den 80ern in Schwabing...


----------



## Blockmove (7 August 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> das gab's doch nur in den 80ern in Schwabing...



Also soviel anders ist das heute auch noch nicht 
Aber wer will schon freiwillig nach Schwabing / München


----------



## Heinileini (7 August 2017)

Blockmove;666403
Aber wer will schon freiwillig nach Schwabing / München
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> NEIN, nicht Unkenruf, Runkelkrug!!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 August 2017)

So wie ich die Abstimmung sehe gibt es mehr als einen Stammtisch dieses Jahr


----------



## Heinileini (8 August 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> So wie ich die Abstimmung sehe gibt es mehr als einen Stammtisch dieses Jahr


Verhandel doch schon mal mit dem Runkelkrug über den MengenRabatt! Vielleicht lohnt es sich sogar?


----------



## Tommi (16 August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache zwischendurch noch einmal Werbung für das Treffen...


----------



## marlob (24 August 2017)

Ich push das noch mal nach oben.
Es entscheidet sich wohl (bis jetzt) zwischen dem 13.10. und 20.10. 
Die Umfrage läuft noch ne Woche. Also wer sich noch nicht gemeldet hat, jetzt ist die Gelegenheit



Wieso können Larry und RN eigentlich an keinem Termin gemeinsam


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2017)

marlob schrieb:


> Wieso können Larry und RN eigentlich an keinem Termin gemeinsam



Komisch das hat mich gestern Axel per PN auch gefragt, ob wir Streit hätten,
den haben wir nicht, eher im Gegenteil.

Ich konnte ursprünglich Ende Oktober nicht, aber jetzt geht bei mir auch der 20.10. 
Somit hätten wir also einen Termin 

PS.: ich habe mal gerade die Umfrage Manipuliert


----------



## marlob (24 August 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Komisch das hat mich gestern Axel per PN auch gefragt, ob wir Streit hätten,
> den haben wir nicht, eher im Gegenteil.
> ...


Wir machen uns halt Sorgen um euch



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ...
> Ich konnte ursprünglich Ende Oktober nicht, aber jetzt geht bei mir auch der 20.10.
> Somit hätten wir also einen Termin
> 
> PS.: ich habe mal gerade die Umfrage Manipuliert


Noch ist die Umfrage nicht beendet


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 August 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Komisch das hat mich gestern Axel per PN auch gefragt, ob wir Streit hätten,
> den haben wir nicht, eher im Gegenteil.



Ist ja "lustig" auf was für ie Ideen die Leute manchmal so kommen ... aber OK ... noch einmal auch von meiner Seite : Helmut und ich haben keinen Streit !!!
Axel hatte mich gestern auch per PN angeschrieben. Bei mir ist das Ganze "ein bißchen" unbestimmt somit sollte eine Terminwahl schonmal NICHT von mir abhängig gemacht werden. Ich müßte das im Augenblick tasächlich kurzfristig entscheiden. Durch diese Umstände wäre aber prinzipiell bei mir wieder jeder Termin möglich.

Liebe Grüße
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2017)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ist ja "lustig" auf was für ie Ideen die Leute manchmal so kommen ... aber OK ... noch einmal auch von meiner Seite : Helmut und ich haben keinen Streit !!!
> Axel hatte mich gestern auch per PN angeschrieben. Bei mir ist das Ganze "ein bißchen" unbestimmt somit sollte eine Terminwahl schonmal NICHT von mir abhängig gemacht werden. Ich müßte das im Augenblick tasächlich kurzfristig entscheiden. Durch diese Umstände wäre aber prinzipiell bei mir wieder jeder Termin möglich.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Larry



Also Ralf, dann können wir ja das Kriegsbeil begraben,
bringst du zum treffen eine Axt mit, dann bringe ich einen
Spaten mit.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 August 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Komisch das hat mich gestern Axel per PN auch gefragt, ob wir Streit hätten,
> den haben wir nicht, eher im Gegenteil.
> 
> Ich konnte ursprünglich Ende Oktober nicht, aber jetzt geht bei mir auch der 20.10.
> ...



bring mal die Umfrage wieder in Ordnung. Sind doch nicht bei der Landtagswahl


----------



## bike (24 August 2017)

Also in Stendal hat es ja ganz gut geklappt mit der Wahlbeeinflussung.
Aso wenn ihr noch? Hinweise oder Tipps braucht, einfach melden 


bike


----------



## hucki (24 August 2017)

bike schrieb:


> Also in Stendal hat es ja ganz gut geklappt mit der Wahlbeeinflussung.


Sind ja die gleichen sächsischen Wurzeln in Ostwestfalen und Ostfalen.


----------



## Tommi (24 August 2017)

Hucki, wie sieht es denn mit Dir aus? Du wolltest doch dieses Jahr 10² mitbringen...


----------



## hucki (24 August 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hucki, wie sieht es denn mit Dir aus?


So sieht's aus:


hucki schrieb:


> SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch Sachsen
> 
> Ich hätte Interesse, aber auch Terminschwierigkeiten. Deshalb bisher die Zurückhaltung.
> 
> ...







Tommi schrieb:


> Du wolltest doch dieses Jahr 10² mitbringen...


Ach Du Güte.
Das hätte ich glatt vergessen.
Altersdemenz.


Also, sollte ich es terminlich hinbekommen, bitte noch einmal daran erinnern!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 August 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> bring mal die Umfrage wieder in Ordnung. Sind doch nicht bei der Landtagswahl



Ich habe noch nie gehört, das eine Wahlfälschung korrigiert wurde.


----------



## hucki (29 August 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie gehört, das eine Wahlfälschung korrigiert wurde.


Gewinnt dann bei Gleichstand die echte oder die getürkte Wahl?

Push.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 August 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Gewinnt dann bei Gleichstand die echte oder die getürkte Wahl?
> 
> Push.



Kommt drauf an, wo ich die 12 hinschreibe ...


----------



## hucki (29 August 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wo ich die 12 hinschreibe ...





Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich müßte das im Augenblick tasächlich kurzfristig entscheiden. Durch diese Umstände wäre aber prinzipiell bei mir wieder jeder Termin möglich.


Vielleicht solltest Du erst mal Larrys Votum aktualisieren, bevor Du Dich unter Umständen selbst ins Abseits stellst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 August 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du erst mal Larrys Votum aktualisieren, bevor Du Dich unter Umständen selbst ins Abseits stellst.



Da hast du etwas falsch verstanden, nicht Larry war es, der ursprünglich am 20.10 nicht konnte, 
sondern ich. Darum habe ich auch für diesen Tag den Zähler um eins erhöht.


----------



## marlob (30 August 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da hast du etwas falsch verstanden, nicht Larry war es, der ursprünglich am 20.10 nicht konnte,
> sondern ich. Darum habe ich auch für diesen Tag den Zähler um eins erhöht.


Larry schrieb doch, das prinzipiell jeder Termin wieder möglich wäre. Dann müsstest du korrekterweise die Zähler vom 29.9., 06.10. und 13.10. auch erhöhen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 August 2017)

marlob schrieb:


> Larry schrieb doch, das prinzipiell jeder Termin wieder möglich wäre. Dann müsstest du korrekterweise die Zähler vom 29.9., 06.10. und 13.10. auch erhöhen



Das soll er mal selber machen, er ist ja schließlich Mod.


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 August 2017)

... daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht - sehe aber nicht, wo das gehen sollte.
Darüber hinaus macht es aber auch wenig Sinn nur den Zähler zu erhöhen - man sollte dann sinnvollerweise vielleicht auch mit in der Liste stehen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## hucki (30 August 2017)

Dein altes Voting löschen und noch mal neu abstimmen?
Oder ist sowas auch für Mods nicht vorgesehen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 August 2017)

Nee ... ist nicht vorgesehen (das war auch schon meine Idee).
Hatte Helmut aber auch nicht gemacht - der hatte irgendwie den Zählerstand manipuliert ...


----------



## marlob (31 August 2017)

Welcher Helmut sorgt denn jetzt dafür das die Abstimmung so manipuliert wird das es einen Termin gibt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (31 August 2017)

marlob schrieb:


> Welcher Helmut sorgt denn jetzt dafür das die Abstimmung so manipuliert wird das es einen Termin gibt?



so ich habe jetzt mal meine Wahlfälschung zurück genommen, obwohl so etwas unüblich ist.
Der Termin währe jetzt am 13.10.


----------



## hapr (1 September 2017)

Den Termin wird ich mir  notieren. Sieht gut aus.
LG, Harald.


----------



## hucki (2 September 2017)

Ich hab' den Termin jetzt eingetragen.
Hoffentlich existiert soviel von Bielefeld, dass meine Frau dort Samstag etwas shoppen kann.


Wie hoch soll denn der Wimpel dann eigentlich hängen?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (2 September 2017)

Sch.. 13e-10 ist verplant mit ein MTB Rennen.

Irgendwann muss ich es auch schaffen mich mal blicken zu lassen.

Bram


----------



## Tommi (2 September 2017)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich hab' den Termin jetzt eingetragen.
> Hoffentlich existiert soviel von Bielefeld, dass meine Frau dort Samstag etwas shoppen kann.
> 
> 
> Wie hoch soll denn der Wimpel dann eigentlich hängen?



Hallo Hucki,

schön, daß Du kommst. Deine Frau kann hier soviel shoppen, daß
ihr Pleite geht. 

Bzgl. der Abmaße des Wimpelhalters siehe Anhang.


----------



## Heinileini (2 September 2017)

Tommi schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Abmaße des Wimpelhalters siehe Anhang.


Bitte noch ein Bisschen höher - darf nicht unter dem überragenden Niveau der Teilnehmer verschwinden, sonst sieht man den Wimpel nicht ;o(


----------



## PN/DP (2 September 2017)

Ich habe meiner Frau erzählt, daß huckis Frau mitkommt (wg. shoppen). Jetzt will meine Frau auch wieder mitkommen 
Ich habe wie immer im Brenner Hotel gebucht.

Harald


----------



## hucki (2 September 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich habe meiner Frau erzählt, daß huckis Frau mitkommt (wg. shoppen). Jetzt will meine Frau auch wieder mitkommen
> Ich habe wie immer im Brenner Hotel gebucht.
> 
> Harald


Auf Haralds Tip hin, haben auch wir dort gebucht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 September 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich habe meiner Frau erzählt, daß huckis Frau mitkommt (wg. shoppen). Jetzt will meine Frau auch wieder mitkommen
> Ich habe wie immer im Brenner Hotel gebucht.
> 
> Harald



meine Freundin hat sich bereit erklärt, die beiden Damen beim shoppen zu unterstützen. Inkl. Transfer vom und zum Hotel


----------



## PN/DP (2 September 2017)

Nochmal zur Sicherheit: der Termin ist jetzt auf *Freitag 13. Oktober 2017* 19:00 Uhr festgelegt?

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 September 2017)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Sicherheit: der Termin ist jetzt auf *Freitag 13. Oktober 2017* 19:00 Uhr festgelegt?
> 
> Harald



das hat die Umfrage so ergeben.... shoppen wäre dann am Samstag Vormittag


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 September 2017)

Überleg nochmal Freitag der 13, ich bin Abergläubisch!


----------



## Tommi (2 September 2017)

Helmut, das ist nicht logisch...


----------



## hucki (2 September 2017)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Überleg nochmal Freitag der 13, ich bin Abergläubisch!


Dann komm doch am 12A.


----------



## Heinileini (2 September 2017)

Nein, für Abergläubische ist Bielefeld am Freitag den 13. der ideale AufenthaltsOrt! Wohin sollten sie sich sonst verkriechen, wenn nicht an einen Ort, den es gar nicht gibt?
Aber Vorsicht - die Bielefelder KnöllchenAutomaten gibt es wirklich.


----------



## hucki (2 September 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> PN/DP schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe meiner Frau erzählt, daß huckis Frau mitkommt (wg. shoppen). Jetzt will meine Frau auch wieder mitkommen
> ...


Ich geh' mal davon aus, dass die Bielefelder Shoppingmeile nicht schon um 9:00 Uhr morgens zumacht, wie (einst) der Hamburger Fischmarkt. Sonst wird's wieder knapp für meine Langschläferin.



Und Harald, bring' besser den Hawazuzi mit, wenn Deine Frau wieder ähnlich begeistert beim Shoppen ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 September 2017)

Ich hab jetzt einen Tisch bestellt und nicht vergessen drauf hinzuweisen das es das 10. Treffen in der Runkel (im Runkelkrug) ist. Der Wink wurde verstanden


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 September 2017)

Hier bitte fest zusagen damit ich den Überblick behalte


----------



## PN/DP (5 September 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt einen Tisch bestellt und nicht vergessen drauf hinzuweisen das es das 10. Treffen in der Runkel (im Runkelkrug) ist. Der Wink wurde verstanden


Eine Platte mit 10 Schnitzeln um Mitternacht? 
Ich kann mich noch an die Schnitzelplatte beim dritten Stammtisch 2010 erinnern. (Da war zum Glück eine Hochzeitsfeier im Haus, so daß die Bedienung noch bis laaange nach Mitternacht da war  )

Harald


----------



## hucki (5 September 2017)

Wo sind denn da die Schnitzel versteckt?

Ach ja, bestimmt in den Forumsbäuchen.


----------



## Blueglasstalisman (8 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte schon so lange mal vor an einem Forumstreffen teil zu nehmen...
Ich würde dieses mal auch gerne vorbei kommen.
Ich komme zwar aus Niedersachen aber so wie ich hier gelesen habe sollte das ja kein Problem sein.
Würde mich echt freuen mal gleichgesinnte kennen zu lernen und ein bisschen zu Fachsimpeln. 

In diesem Sinne... :sm24:

Blueglasstalisman


----------



## PN/DP (10 Oktober 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> meine Freundin hat sich bereit erklärt, die beiden Damen beim shoppen zu unterstützen. Inkl. Transfer vom und zum Hotel


Meine Frau kann nun leider doch nicht mitkommen (sie muß arbeiten).
Ich komme aber auf jeden Fall.

Harald


----------



## hucki (14 Oktober 2017)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> meine Freundin hat sich bereit erklärt, die beiden Damen beim shoppen zu unterstützen.


Vielen, vielen Dank für die überaus nette Begleitung. 
Der Lilastern hat auch noch super Shopping-Wetter bei den zuständigen Bielefelder Behörden für uns bestellt, so dass wir eine tolle Zeit auf der Bahnhofsstraße bzw. in den dort befindlichen Läden verbracht haben.





Tommi schrieb:


> Deine Frau kann hier soviel shoppen, daß ihr Pleite geht.


Pleite sind wir Gottseidank noch nicht, aber die Karte hat geglüht:




Frau ist mit eine Lächeln nach Hause gefahren - rundum gelungener Ausflug.


----------

